# To bring furniture to Cyprus or not?



## MariaS61 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi all. We are hoping to move to Cyprus next Autumn and are thinking about whether to have our furniture brought over or sell it. We will have to have the furniture in storage once it gets there as we will be house hunting to start with. Any opinions, experiences etc., would be most welcome!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Much depends on the age and quality of your furniture I suppose. A lot of UK style furniture does not really look right in Cyprus properties. Only you will know whether your furniture is right for over here. 
Maybe you could bring a few smaller favourite items but sell the larger bulkier furniture and buy new over here.

Veronica


----------



## MariaS61 (Aug 5, 2017)

It's mainly solid oak but I wonder whether the cost of bringing it over is worth it. It seems to be around £4-5k for a 2/3 bedroom house plus we'd need storage for a while. The furniture is good quality and we probably won't get much for it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately you are right. We also had a lot of solid oak which we chose not to bring as we knew it would not look right in the property we had bought and we got very little for it.


----------



## MariaS61 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you. I think we might have to bite the bullet and sell it!


----------

